# Matagorda Trout



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Fishing has been exceptional when the weather allows. We've been catching most fish on Plum and Pumpkinseed Norton Sand Eels around reefs and Live Shrimp working color changes in 5 foot of water. Both tactics have produced solid boxes of fish. I hadn't had many wade groups as of late but that's going to change this week. There has been some birds working here and there but that will only get stronger as we get closer to the fall. 
I have open dates for September and October if anyone is looking to get in on the action.

Capt. Trey Prye
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com
[email protected]













Keep in mind that I have fall and winter spots open as well for you big trout pluggers!

Capt Trey Prye
281.702.0490


----------

